# Muddn Toys?



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

so we all got toys for the snow how bout for the mud? ne one mud there plow truck? this pic was takin this summer at paragon adventure park in Pennsylvania ne way the toy is a 97 nissan Hardbody pickup 3 inch lift and 33's


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a muddin toy too it's an 03 Chevy S-10 with the ZR2 package, man does it kick ass in the Mud and Snow, I very pleased with it  I don't have any pics of it in the mud either, it's not the pic as my avatar, thats what I would like to have my truck look like but in the Blue version.


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

*mudding toys*

well i got one for yall... i'm fixing her up this winter (frame off resto) its a 1977 F-150 short box, 9 ich suspension 3 inch body, 38.5 ground hawgs/gumbo mudders, 4spd, 351m edelbrock intake, 750 holley, headers etc..... will be a nice truck to mess around with when shes done
Dave


----------



## CyberJay (Jan 16, 2005)

My buddy's 'yota.. v6, SAS, lots of other mods. Very fun. I'll get something for myself someday.

-Jay


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

nisntruckin1365 said:


> so we all got toys for the snow how bout for the mud? ne one mud there plow truck? this pic was takin this summer at paragon adventure park in Pennsylvania ne way the toy is a 97 nissan Hardbody pickup 3 inch lift and 33's


paragon?
nice park

i sold mine just over a year ago

89 yj 5.0 ho c6 atlas 2 dana 60s 5.38s arbs. 110 wb. full rollcage.
oba. warn 9000 front- warn 5000 rear
sittin on 39.5 tsls


----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

yea i love paragon its nice to see that other ppl are into offroadin too.. ne one plow wit a lifted truck? ive heard its a bad idea.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*No place to go mudding around me anymore.*



nisntruckin1365 said:


> so we all got toys for the snow how bout for the mud? ne one mud there plow truck? this pic was takin this summer at paragon adventure park in Pennsylvania ne way the toy is a 97 nissan Hardbody pickup 3 inch lift and 33's


 Here is a photo of one of many boggers that I had threw the years.
It started out life as a 1947 CJ2A, then I got it.....Did the axle swap 6" lift shackels etc,built axle trusses,boxed the frame with 1/4" plate,made the one piece flip nose.The came the driveline, swaped in a Ford 302 V8 out of a Mustang mated up to a toploader 4spd out of a F250 all thanks to advanced adapters, also their fender well headers,with the 5:38 gears and 31"tires it would lift the front wheels off the ground in third gear,so I went with 35"mudders before I sold it.
As time has gone so have all the open areas around me to go mudding,I'm to old to run from the police.lol


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

my 2000 wrangler, not so much into mud, but love to play on the rocks


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

love them pics wheres tht at nice wrangler
heres another of me b4 the lift


----------



## BigBurban (Sep 13, 2005)

Here is what i used to play with.....

http://community.webshots.com/album/56458243LGmEqJ


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

nisntruckin1365 said:


> love them pics wheres tht at nice wrangler


 badlands, its in attica indiana, i rally need to get out to paragon and check it out


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

nisntruckin, how you like the 4-banger. I have a 1997 hardbody to and wouldn't think of putting 33's on it because the engine can barely turn the tires i got on it now...hows the truck holding up for you?...i must admit though, besides for the lack of power my truck is real tough.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

nice looking toys i am just starting a project now. I was given a 73 ford f 250 390 with a 4 spd. Runs decent, moves but has some body rust. I am going to fix it up and then get some lift and tires should be a fun toy. Deffinitly not going to keep it street legal though trailer all the way.
Evan


----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

Dirt Digger: i love my nissan yea its underpowered but im goin to be regearing it soon. j/w do you have an at or and manual? if its manual where do you shift at? run it all the way to about 4500 and i think youll be suprised.

i also have and intake and an exhaust and that helped and headers wating to be put on should at another 5 or 10. i ve seen the ka24e (2.4l) make upwords of 250hp.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Those are some niceee toys. I would like to do something like that myself, execpt for the fact that, its almost 100 certain something on the truck will break, so instead of spending a fourtune on building a muddin truck, and then fixing it, I'll just sit as a passenger and have alot more fun without the headaches.

But anyone, nice muddin trucks fellas


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are mine... new here and no plow pics yet...they will come.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here is one,A real toy.lol*



nisntruckin1365 said:


> so we all got toys for the snow how bout for the mud? ne one mud there plow truck? this pic was takin this summer at paragon adventure park in Pennsylvania ne way the toy is a 97 nissan Hardbody pickup 3 inch lift and 33's


 This is another toy that I had.I is/was a Terrajet with a 440 snowmobile engine in it, 4x4 and would float....


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thats a really clean explorer, specs?

Mine's nothing very pretty, or pretty at all... But it did start out with sorta of rusty but straight panels....









Urban wheeling on the wall next door to our shop.









More messing around at the shop- pre flatbed


















Running in the local MudBog competition. Mud isn't my favorite terrain, I much prefer trails, but I'll take what I can get, and 4th place isnt too bad considering I hadn't regeared at this point, I was still running 3.55's on 36's and a 4cyl....


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

hey is my buddys 78 f-250 long bed wheeler and plow truck the TSL's come off for the winter and my 2 old mudding trucks the blue one is an 85 GMC 1/2ton 4 inch lift 35 in gumbo's and a worked 77 vette motor. the other is an 82 chevy 1/2ton 4 inch lift 35 in gumbo's and a brand new goodwrench 350 with work do to push 400hp


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh no!!! Not Thornbirds!!!


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

yes thornbirds i love them tires the ones he has are 10 years old and have been on about 6 different trucks, they are whores


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

John, 

My Explorer has 4" superlift front springs, James Duff brackets and extended radius arms, SOA rear, custom (homemade) front and rear shock mounts, 4.56 gears and rear limited slip, 33x10.5 BFG ATs, James Duff bumper, KC 130 halogen lights. Oh yeah, its got 240K on it. See profile for plow specs. Unfortunately it's no longer as clean as the avatar shows, but hopefully next summer we'll get her cleaned up again... Thanks for the compliments...love your Ranger flatbed and SAS.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

nisntruckin1365 said:


> Dirt Digger: i love my nissan yea its underpowered but im goin to be regearing it soon. j/w do you have an at or and manual? if its manual where do you shift at? run it all the way to about 4500 and i think youll be suprised.
> 
> i also have and intake and an exhaust and that helped and headers wating to be put on should at another 5 or 10. i ve seen the ka24e (2.4l) make upwords of 250hp.


i shift around 3500 on most road conditions. theres just something about the engine screaming when i get over 4000 RPM that i just don't like. Still shifting smooth (knock on wood) at 86,000 miles.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

JCByrd24 said:


> John,
> 
> Thanks for the compliments...love your Ranger flatbed and SAS.


That's alright, wheelin rigs can't always be the cleanest trucks, besides, chicks dig body damage  I've always thought explorers were the perfect platform to start on. They are tough, but still very comfortable.

I still have the TTB under my truck, I did upgrade to the D35 and 8.8 though. I've got a dana 30 that I might swap in next summer, but I really like the way the TTB has performed so far. I made some extended radius arms, and want to swap in some XJ coils, and really see how much that front will flex. I've seen some TTB rigs out-flex a similar SAS truck on a ramp, so I'm still undecided.


----------



## jdgreen454 (Oct 8, 2005)

ChEc0 said:


> yes thornbirds i love them tires the ones he has are 10 years old and have been on about 6 different trucks, they are whores


Thornbirds are one of the worst tires to run offroad. Clog up in the mud. No bite what so ever. ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE!


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Muddin is awsome. I run a 98 Chev. Goes awsome untill you back up thinking it's just a little snow cover.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

One more.


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

jdgreen454 said:


> Thornbirds are one of the worst tires to run offroad. Clog up in the mud. No bite what so ever. ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE!


How can u say that. out of all the trucks these tires have been on noone of them have ever gotten stuck i wanted to get rid of my gumbo's monster mudders and get a set of thornbirds they are the best tire i have ever seen in the mud and on the road


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Hahaha, Buy a set of real tires and then talk about going anywhere... I run custom cut TSL/SX's and THEY will take you places, the cutting really helps with sideslope stability, and the sidewall tread is unbeatable fortrying to climb up the side of a rock, or roots. Best trail tire I've ever seen.


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

we have been building a 87 chevy for a lil over a year piece by piece and its almost done, maybe sometime this week or next, does anyone know any good places to go tear it around in the winter in michigan? or even good places in michigan during the summer?


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Heres my old truck a 85 f150 short box with 33" tires


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

"new" one is a 1987 Bronco 2 with 33" tires and I put a snorkel etc on it. Nice and cheap to run, plus I got it for free. Its not quite road legal so I just trailer it to the bush.


----------



## RonS (Dec 30, 2004)

Not much into mud but do end up in it from time to time.

Here you go;




RonS

btw; I didn't make it out of the hole, I had to back out. It was about 4 1/2' high.


----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

*wow*

i lost my internet for a few days but its good to be bak, that explorer looks good my one buddy has 94 xlt with a 6 inch fiberglass with 33 goddyear mt/r and a manual conversion. love that blue chevy whats with the light? is taht your plow truck or just the light on there just for safty?


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

This is my old Bronco. I recently sold it.
First, I lifted it 4" and put 33's on. I kept breaking axle shafts in the 8.8 rear. I built a 10.25" Sterling rear with 4.56 gears, and had Dynatrac build me a solid Dana 60 front. I used a kit from Fabritech to install the solid axle. www.setstr8.com
With a modified 302 and a seriously built E4OD transmission, it would chirp 2nd gear, even on 35's. (Maybe thats why I broke so many axles  )


----------



## 24-7 (Sep 29, 2005)

dbdrgr150 said:


> we have been building a 87 chevy for a lil over a year piece by piece and its almost done, maybe sometime this week or next, does anyone know any good places to go tear it around in the winter in michigan? or even good places in michigan during the summer?


You could check out the mounds up by flint,check this site out
www.wegotmud.com


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah the mounds are pretty sweet i used to ride the dirtbike there a couple years ago. wheres vicnects bog at? is that public or jsut private land that you guys know?


----------



## jdgreen454 (Oct 8, 2005)

ChEc0 said:


> How can u say that. out of all the trucks these tires have been on noone of them have ever gotten stuck i wanted to get rid of my gumbo's monster mudders and get a set of thornbirds they are the best tire i have ever seen in the mud and on the road


If a thornbird is the best tire you've ever seen in the mud, then obviously you don't have much experience with anything off road. Nine times out of ten if a tire is good on the road it sucks in the mud. An this is obviously the case. I rather run a bald set of ground hawgs then run thornbirds. If you want a mud tire go with a Bogger or Swamper.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

thornturds suck for just about anything but a nice shine and show, if you want an all around sweet tire check out BFG's Krawlers, very pricey and not for road use but they stick to everything offroad i love mine


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*my mudd toy*

sorry, crummy phone pic, i'm diggn' up some in action pics soon
'89 XJ, 6.5" lift, 34x11.50 Swamper TSL LTBs


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

wilderXJ;353268 said:


> sorry, crummy phone pic, i'm diggn' up some in action pics soon
> '89 XJ, 6.5" lift, 34x11.50 Swamper TSL LTBs


Lol, I hope there is a cage in there to replace the unibody, nice XJ!
Are those short arms?


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

jonzer12;353275 said:


> Lol, I hope there is a cage in there to replace the unibody, nice XJ!
> Are those short arms?


no chage, rolled it, and smashed the back end, cut it off for the heck of it while deciding what to do........actually that body is gone, i striped all the hardware to a new body, this is a old picture, but it looks cool. I have pics of the new set up soon

yes, short arms. Rusty's Offroad's kit...... this spring going to install a long arm upgrade, and hopefully a pair of D44's


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

wilderXJ;353286 said:


> no chage, rolled it, and smashed the back end, cut it off for the heck of it while deciding what to do........actually that body is gone, i striped all the hardware to a new body, this is a old picture, but it looks cool. I have pics of the new set up soon
> 
> yes, short arms. Rusty's Offroad's kit...... this spring going to install a long arm upgrade, and hopefully a pair of D44's


Just wondering what your opinion of Rusty's kit. How is the build quality. Rusty's seems in the middle price wise between low endish rough contry and say R.E.


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

jonzer12;353804 said:


> Just wondering what your opinion of Rusty's kit. How is the build quality. Rusty's seems in the middle price wise between low endish rough contry and say R.E.


Well, really, the products are strong, ran it hard and havent broke anything (take that back, broke shock jumpin it) , but the finish (powder coating) seems cheep. I only had the kit a year and a lot of it is flaking off. Now i did get the kit 4-5 years ago so they may have steped up the quality. At the time, they were the only company other than Skyjacker that had a 6+ inch kit for a XJ, and $1000 for Rusty's kit, or $2500+ for Skyjacker!?!?

Overall i have been happy with performance and functionaity of the set up. Rear end doesn't flex much, but i dont do much rockn', mainly trails, woods, and mud. I was thinking about some Tera Flex revolver shackles mabey though


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

havt had a chance to enjoy it yet, i just finished the lift 1 day before our first snowstorm here in Chicago.

















I did have a little fun with it before i lifted it.


----------



## huskybear (Jan 16, 2007)

Heres my old muddn / crawln toy... 98 Ram w/ 12v Cummins, 4.5" Skyjacker, 37 Boggers. Dont have her any more but I plan on buying a similar truck and setting it up the same way here some time in the future. Would have made an awesome plow truck!!! Not sure tho if there is any way of modifying a plow mount to use on a truck that high
.
.
.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is my 82 K20. 350 V8, flowmasters, headers, 4 spd, 33" BFG mud terrains, 6" Skyjacker lift


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;353835 said:


> havt had a chance to enjoy it yet, i just finished the lift 1 day before our first snowstorm here in Chicago.


those wheels look good, i like the black w/the poslished lip, what brand are they?


----------



## edinning (Dec 24, 2006)

This is my 67 Bronco.


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

edinning;354147 said:


> This is my 67 Bronco.


I am very jealous.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;353835 said:


> I did have a little fun with it before i lifted it.


Hey BNC, where were those pictures taken at? Also, you wouldn't happen to know of any offroad places around chicago or rockford for trucks? Im looking for a place to get off the pavement around here.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Over in the summetime hobbies thread this is a picture of me in the mud on our atv, but i cant get it to post here, so i guess you will have to look there.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark13;354393 said:


> Hey BNC, where were those pictures taken at? Also, you wouldn't happen to know of any offroad places around chicago or rockford for trucks? Im looking for a place to get off the pavement around here.


Head on down 80 to Marseilles, the Cliffs Insane Terrain is right in town.

www.thecliffsinsaneterrain.com


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

JohnnyU;354428 said:


> Head on down 80 to Marseilles, the Cliffs Insane Terrain is right in town.
> 
> www.thecliffsinsaneterrain.com


Yea cliffs is fun.

Also down in Attica, IN there is the badlands that would be better/easier in certain areas if you don't like scars on your vehicle....

BTW here is mine, just did the body swap over summer inbetween classes and got it ready for winter.


----------



## edinning (Dec 24, 2006)

jonzer12;354384 said:


> I am very jealous.


I will sell it for the right price.
E-mail if interested [email protected]


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

*The mudding*

This is a truck me and my friends build over the past couple of years:

After a lil bit of playing nothing to crazy:









Sittin off in the distance:









Blowing tires in the middle of nowhere kind of sucks but nothing a can of starting fluid and a tiedown cant fix:









she got a lil bit stuck here:


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

Another one of her being stuck:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I might just have to take my atv(s) down to the cliffs some time, iv heard of both, especially the badlands but i didnt know the cliffs was as big as it was. My truck is a big long for the cliffs but would be fine at the badlands as far as i know.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey mark those pics were taken from a place out here bye me, but they now have it chained off:crying: . My bronco should be good for the clifs but i here its ruff out there and my bronco is pretty.lol. we should get together and go to the bad lands when spring gets here...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

wilderXJ;353953 said:


> those wheels look good, i like the black w/the poslished lip, what brand are they?


I got them on ebay. I will have too look around to see if i can find out who makes them. they are really cool lookin i thought.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BNC, we should get a whole group from plow/lawnsite to go down to attica with. Im not a member on lawnsite but im sure there are also people on there that have atvs, bikes, or offroad worthy vehicles. Not sure your thoughts, but just an idea i came up with


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

that sounds fun, also if anyone is interested, around fathers day the joliet mud turtles put together a really nice mud pit. open to all....


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

i've had a few toys to play with in the mud in the past. 3 jeeps. a CJ5 with a built 360, lift and 33's.....2nd was a cj7 w/fiberglass body that i put a 350 in, but other than that it was stock. and a 98 wrangler in sig. but my favorite was this one. 72 elcamino SS 4x4. yup i'm a hillbilly i guess. I didn't build it I bought it that way.....and after breaking about everything on it and having to fix it beter than it was originaly it was almost decent when i got rid of it. unfortuantly the past owner removed the 396 and put a 307 in it before i bought it. was slow but was actually pretty good in the mud.


----------



## trademark (Dec 12, 2006)

Yea this was the end of my poor Jeep I gave that thing hell..


----------



## trademark (Dec 12, 2006)

let that be a lesson don't let the intake go under water.. you might bend a rod Like I did I drained all the fulids and woods it some more.. I had to rip all the interior out except the seats.. then the Trans started to slip and I was worried that it was going to get stuck in the woods and I did't want to take my new truck back in the woods to get it so i junked it..


----------



## trademark (Dec 12, 2006)

theres my new dodge about a week old pulling it out I towed it about 5 mins home after getting it out Ha ha ha


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

MENTAL NOTE: never buy a used vehicle from Trademark!!!


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*jamboree*



BNC SERVICES;354716 said:


> that sounds fun, also if anyone is interested, around fathers day the joliet mud turtles put together a really nice mud pit. open to all....


as long as the XJ is runnin, im game..... were at?

im up for Cliffs or the Badlands also


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

wilderXJ;355117 said:


> as long as the XJ is runnin, im game..... were at?
> 
> im up for Cliffs or the Badlands also


The mud pit thing is just south of downtown in joliet. along the river...


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;355191 said:


> The mud pit thing is just south of downtown in joliet. along the river...


sounds fun, let us know some details when its get close


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

OOHHH!!! now THATS mud... I used to park my truck in the feild next to my house and run a sprinkler under it for hours to clean it up, worked good!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

A 79 with boggers, now that is a fun ride. What size engine in it?


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

tsmith;355277 said:


> A 79 with boggers, now that is a fun ride. What size engine in it?


460 / T-18


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, Donny O wins. That El Camino is sweet. I would love to have one like that. BNC: let us know if you find out who makes those wheels. They look great.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey guys here ya go

Joliet Mud Turtles Mud Blast
In Association With The City of Joliet's 10th Annual Car Show
June 17th, 2007 Father's Day, Bicentinial Park, Joliet, IL
1 Obstacle Course And 2 Mud Pits
One average pit for those with stock vehicles and
One Deep pit for those who think they have what it takes!
Free wash station for all participants $15.00 per vehicle (includes free t-shirt)
Registration begins at 10am both days
Contact Ray 815/735-0762 or Don 815/685-9848 for more information
Certain Rules and Restrictions Will Apply

And here is some pics of the one a couple of years ago
http://www.c2e.info/4x4dakota/MUDBLAST03/MUDBLAST03.html


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

wilderXJ;355117 said:


> as long as the XJ is runnin, im game..... were at?
> 
> im up for Cliffs or the Badlands also


We might be making a Badlands run in Mid March....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok guys, here is a link to the rims, They only show 15x8, but i got the 15x10 from them....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/15x8-ION-171B-wheels-Jeep-Wrangler-Cherokee-Ranger_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ43955QQihZ014QQitemZ330077591669QQtcZphoto


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the link BNC. I thoguht those were IONs. They look great.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

04' z71 half-ton crew 6"suspension 3" body 2" leaf and 2" torsion bar adjust. 38.5 boggers


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

This is a thread I can post in, until it actually snows and I mount the plow on my truck....








It was plenty muddy by the end of the day.


----------



## maxkicker (Jul 30, 2006)

my baby 87 pathfinder


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc (Mar 6, 2006)

Heres a couple of my 77 CJ
















In the garage gettin stripped down again


----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

NICE PATHY i love those 2 doors there SWEET.


----------



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's my little toy.....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

How long did that Bronco stay clean underneath QCS?


----------



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

About ten minutes after that picture was taken..... I do however like to keep a clean rear, so I always power wash her when done playing.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Heres the start of mine.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here is my next project*

I am thinking a little Rally car for my next project.....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is mine. Not as cool as the rest of yours, but still does well in the mud.


----------

